# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Türkçülük ve Turancılık

## ceydaaa

Türkçülükle Turancılığın farklarını anlamak için, Türk ve Turan topluluklarının sınırlarını belirlemek gerekir. Türk, bir milletin adıdır. Millet, kendisine özel bir kültüre sahip olan topluluk demektir. O halde, Türkün yalnız bir dili, bir tek kültürü olabilir.

Oysa ki Türkün bazı kolları Anadolu Türklerinden ayrı bir dil, ayrı bir kültür yapmağa çalışıyorlar. Mesela, Kuzey Türklerinden bir kısım gençler bir Tatar dili, bir Tatar kültürü oluşturmaya çalışmaktadırlar. bU hareket, Türklerin başka bir millet, olması sonucunu verecektir. Uzata bulunduğumuz için, Kırgızların ve Özbeklerin nasıl bir yol izleyeceklerini bilmiyoruz. Bunlarda birer ayrı dil ve edebiyat, birer ayrı kültür oluşturmaya çalışırlarsa, Türk milletinin sınırı daha daralmış olur. Yakıtlarla Altay Türkleri daha uzakta bulundukları için, bunları Türkiye Türklerin bulundukları için, bunları Türkiye Türklerinin kültürü dairesine almak daha güç görünüyor.

Bugün kültürce birleşmesi kolay olan Türkler, özellikle Oğuz Türkleri yani Türkmenleredir. Türkiye gibi, Azerbaycan, İran, Harzem ülkelerinin Türkmenleri de Oğuz uyruğundandır. Bundan dolayı, Türkçülükteki yakın idealimiz (Oğuz Birliği) yahut, (Türkmen Birliği) olmalıdır. Bu birlikten amaç nedir? Siyasi bir birlik mi? Şimdilik, hayır! Gelecek hakkında bugünden bir yargıya varamayız. Fakat bu günkü idealimiz Oğuzların yalnız kültürce birleşmesidir.

Oğuz Türkleri, bugün dört ülkede yayılmış olmakla beraber, hepsi birbirine yakın akrabadırlar. Dört ülkedeki Türkmen illerinin adlarını karşılaştırırsak, görürüz ki, birinde bulunan bir ilin veya boyun diğerlerinde de dalları vardır.

Mesela, Harzemde Tekelerle Sarıları ve Karakalpakları görüyoruz. Yurdumuzda Tekele, bir sancak teşkil edecek kadar çoktur; hatta, bir bölümü zamanında Rumeliye yerleştirilmiştir. Türkiyedeki Sarılar, özellikle Rumkalede otururlar. Karakalpaklar ise, Karapapak ve Terekeme adaların alarak Sivas, Kars ve Azerbaycan yörelerindedir. Harzemde Oğuzun Salur ve maralı boylarıyla Çavda ve Göklen (Karluklardan Kealin) illeri vardır. Bu adlara Anadolunun çeşitli yerlerinde rastlanır. Göklen, kendi adanı Vanda bir köye Gök oğlan şeklinde vermiştir.


Oğuzun Bayat ve Afşar boyları da gerek Türkiyede gerek İranda ve Azerbaycanda vardır. Akkoyunlular ile Karakoyunlular bu üç ülkede yayılmışlardır. O halde Harzem, İran, Azerbaycan ve Türkiye ülkeleri, Türk etnografyası açısından aynı uruğun yurtalırdır. Bu dört ülkenin bütününe Oğuzistan (Oğuz ili) adanı verebiliriz. Türkçülüğün yakın hedefi, bu büyük ülkede yalnız bir tek kültürün hakim olmasıdır.

Oğuz Türkleri, genellikle oğuz Hanın torunlarıdır. Oğuz Türkleri, birkaç yüzyıl öncesine gelinceye kadar, birbiriyle yakından ilgili bir aile biçiminde yaşarlardı. Mesela Fuzuli, bütün Oğuz boyları içinde bilinen bir Oğuz şairi idi. Korkut Ata Kitabı Oğuzların resmi Oğuznamesi olduğu gibi, Şah İsmail, Aşık Kerem, Köroğlu kitapları gibi hak eserleri bütün oğuz iline yayılmıştır.



Türkçülüğün uzak ideali ise, Turandır. Turan, kimilerinin sandığı gibi, Türklerden başka, Moğolları, Tunguzları, Finuvaları, Macarları da içine alan kavimler karması değildir. Bu zümreye bilim dilinde Uralo  Altay topluluğu denilir. Bununla beraber, bu sonuncu topluluğun içindeki kavimlerin dilleri arasında bir akrabalık bulunduğu da henüz ispat edilememiştir. Hatta bazı yazarlar Ural kavimleriyle Altay kavimlerinin bir birinden ayrı iki topluluk oluşturduğunu ve Türklerin Moğollar ve Tunguzlarla beraber Altay grubunu Finuvanlarla Macarların da Ural gurubunu oluşturduklarını iddia ediyorlar. Türklerin Moğollarla ve Tunguzlarla dil akrabalığı olduğu da henüz ispat edilmemiştir. Bugün bilim açısından tartışılmaz olan bir gerçek varsa, o da Türkçe konuşan Yakut, Kırgız, Özbek, Kıpçak, tatar, Oğuz gibi Türk boylarının dilce ve gelenekçe kavmi bir birliğe sahip olduğudur. Turan kelimesi, Türlar yani Türkler demek olduğu için, sadece Türkleri içine alan bir birliğin adıdır. O halde, Turan kelimesini bütün Türk boylarını kapsayan Büyük Türkistana karşılık kullanmamız gerekir. Çünkü Türk kelimesi, bugün, yalnız Türkiye Türklerine verilen bir isim haline gelmiştir. Türkiyedeki Türk kültür dairesinde olanlar elbette yine bu adı alacaklardır. Benim inancıma göre bütün Oğuzlar, yakın bir zamanda bu isimde birleşeceklerdir. Fakat, Tatarlar, Özbekler, Kırgızlar ayrı kültürler oluştururlar ise ayrı milletler durumuna geleceklerinden yalnız kendi isimleriyle anılacaklardır. O zaman, bütün bu eski akrabaları kavmi bir topluluk halinde birleştiren müşterek bir isme gerek duyulacak, iste bu ortak isim Turan kelimesidir.



Türkçülerin uzak ülküsü Turan adı altında birleşen Oğuzları, tatarları, Kırgızları, Özbekleri, Yakutları, dilde, edebiyatta, kültürde birleştirmektir. Bu idealin bir gerçek haline geçmesi mümkün mü, yoksa değil mi? Yakın idealler için bu yön aranırsa da, uzak idealler için aranmaz. Çünkü uzat ideal ruhlardaki heyecanı sonsuz bir dereceye yükseltmek için, ulaşılmak istenilen, çok çekici bir hayaldir. Mesela, Lenin, Bolşeviklik için kayın ideal olarak Kollektivizmi, uzak ideal şeklinde de Komünizmin ne zaman uygulanacağını şimdiden kestirmek mümkün değildir. Bu Hazret-i Muhammedin cenneti gibi, ne zaman ve nerede görüneceği bilinmeyen bir şeydi.

İşte, Turan ideali bunun gibidir. Yüz milyon Türkün bir millet halinde birleşmesi, Türkçüler için en güçlü bir heyecan kaynağıdır. Turan ülküsü olmasaydı, Türçülük bu kadar hızla yayılmayacaktı. Bununla beraber, kim bilir? Belki, gelecekte Turan idealinin gerçekleşmesi de mümkün olacaktır. Ülkü geleceğin yaratıcısıdır. Dün Türkler için hayali bir ülkü olan milli devlet, bugün Türkiyede bir gerçek halini almıştır.

O halde Türkçülüğün, idealinin büyüklüğü noktasından, üç dereceye ayırabiliriz:

1) Türkiyecilik
2) Oğuzlar veya Türkmencilik
3) Turancılık,

Bugün, gerçekli sahasında, yalnız Türkiyecilik vardır. Fakat, ruhların büyük bir özleyişle aradığı Kızıl Elma, gerçeklik sahasında değil, hayal sahasındadır. Türk köylüsü, Kızıl Elmayı hayal ederken, gözünün önüne eski Türk ilhanlıkları gelir. Gerçekten, Turan ülküsü geçmişte bir hayal değil, bir gerçekti. Milattan 210 sene önce Kun hükümdarı Mete Kunlar (Hunlar) adı altında bütün Etürkelir birleştirdiği zaman Turan ülküsü bir gerçek haline gelmişti. Hunlardan sonra Avarlar, Avarlardan sonra GökTürkler, GökTürklerden sonra Oğuzlar, bunlardan sonra Kırgız-Kazaklar, daha sonra Kur Han, Cengiz Han ve sonuncu olmak üzere Timurlenk Turan idealini gerçekleştirmediler mi?



Turan kelimesinin anlamı bu şekilde sınırlandırıldıktan sonra, artık Macarların, Finuvaların, Moğolların, Tunguzların Turan ile bir ilgilerinin kalmaması gerekir. Turan, Türklerin geçmişte ve belki de gelecekte bir gerçek olan büyük vatanıdır.
Turanlılar, yalnız Türkçe konuşan milletlerdir. Eğer Ural ve Altay ailesi gerekten varsa, bunun kendisine özel bir ismi olduğundan Turan adına ihtiyacı yoktur.

Bir de bazı Avrupalı yazalar, Batı Asyada aslen Samilere veya Arilere mensup olmayan bütün kavimlere Turani adını veriyorlar. Bunların anacı bu kavimlerin Türklerle akraba olduğunu belirtmek değildi. Yalnız Samilerle Arilerden başka kavimler olduğunu anlatmak içindir.

Bundan başak, bazı yazarlar da, Şehnameye göre Tür ile İrec in kardeş olduğuna bakarak, Turakhı eski İranın bir kısmı saymaktadırlar. Oysa ki, Şehnameye göre, Tür ile İrecin üçüncü bir kardeşleri daha vardır ki adı Selem dir. Selem ise, İranlı bir boyun dedesi değil, bütün Samilerin müşterek atasıdır. O halde Feridunun oğulları olan bu üç kardeş, Nuhun oğulları gibi eski etnografik ayırımların adlarından doğmuştur. Bundan anlaşılıyor ki Turan, İranın bir parçası değil, bütün Türk illerini8n hepsini içine alan Türk topluluğundan ibarettir.

----------

